

Show HN: a site to help people find a good text editor (or IDE) - sashahart
http://editors.sashahart.net

======
sashahart
I built a pretty comprehensive database of text editors and IDEs (with a ton
of data on each one) and then exposed a subset of that data from this little
one-page webapp, in order to help people find a tool worth learning for things
like programming or system administration tasks. There's no commercial motive
in any of this, it was just something I thought was needed.

What you see is not a curated list, in the sense that it contains a lot of
stuff I would never use. But my eyeballs have been on everything in the
database, a lot of manual work was involved.

Nor is it a listing of every editor which ever existed (for example, the
platforms included are limited, especially I haven't included phone apps or
e.g. MS-DOS editors; I don't include websites which purport to be text
editors, and I try to avoid linking projects which their authors declared
dead, and some which looked to me like possible scams or malware drops). And
it doesn't include everything I gathered, just data for which I had reasonable
coverage across editors (a lot of things you'd want to know are amazingly hard
to find out for more than a few editors).

If you want programmatic access to the data, just use the JSON file, it isn't
close to everything I have but it's enough if you find the app isn't giving
you the kind of query power you want or something.

